# Something I realized about myself today. Can anyone relate?



## DarkMatter (Nov 18, 2011)

I realized that my fear lies on the insecurity of consequences.
That being said, no action taken means no change.

What this means is that I am scared to make certain decisions because I am scared of the outcome. So then I never make any decisions, and nothing ever changes. This is something I must overcome to beat depersonalization.


----------



## Jessica Rose (Jan 12, 2013)

DarkMatter said:


> I realized that my fear lies on the insecurity of consequences.
> That being said, no action taken means no change.
> 
> What this means is that I am scared to make certain decisions because I am scared of the outcome. So then I never make any decisions, and nothing ever changes. This is something I must overcome to beat depersonalization.


I can definitely relate to this. It is really hard or me to make decisions as well. Especially when it has to do with important things.


----------



## Question-Everything (Jun 30, 2012)

For me I have a exact knowledge of what would make me happy but yeah making decisions get's hard. I recall this summer I was trying to get my drivers permit and for some reason I just didn't ever get it. Also deadlines for me get really hard and stressful and I have a hard time putting things into order as far as school activities go....


----------



## Felicity (Feb 7, 2011)

I have the same problem. It feels safer to stay in the same situation than to risk change.


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

I think the belief that mistakes and failure are *not* ok can be particularly detrimental to personal development.

Because ultimately, all of us are only human, and no matter how smart or talented have blind spots, weaknesses, etc. and will make mistakes.

The issue isn't whether there will be failure, but learning from failure to go on to great success. Because frequently failure drives us to reassess, refocus, put in the time and psychic energy and go onto heights of achievement we didn't even know we were capable of! I know that has been the case with me in several areas of life, and my greatest regrets have usually come from *not* taking action for fear of the consequences.

Basically, *do not be afraid of failure*. One cannot fully realize oneself without taking risks.


----------



## JackDanielß (Nov 28, 2012)

People don't realize that we all in this forum have these common traits and ways to behave/act. It's because there is only one explanation for DP, and we all have those traits to prove that.

Emotional abuse, disorganized attachment style, enmeshment, codependency etc. It's all linked together. We are not some fucking random subjects of DP, we have reasons. You don't see that many self-respecting, well raised, balanced people with depersonalization.


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

> We are not some fucking random subjects of DP, we have reasons.


This is key.

DP isn't just something that *happened* to us. It's not some external malevolent force that has smitten us with these weird, uncomfortable symptoms. All of our lives had led up to that point. You can look at it as destiny, or in terms of chaos theory or whatever, but chances are we never addressed our dysfunctions before onset.


----------



## bubbins (Jan 24, 2013)

I only make the same decisions.Unknown is not a possibility........change is good for those who want it.........Is where individuals syptoms are irrelevant to cause........broken is broken........its just how badly do you want it to work........................can it be fixed..................or thrown...............


----------

